# My personal zoo



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute pets! We only have cats at the house I'm living in, but there are six of them. Maybe I'll try and get pictures of them all sometime and share (none of them are actually mine, though).


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, what sweeties!


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

That's quite the little family you have there! I just have one dog and a cat.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I want the grey cat!!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> I want the grey cat!!


He's quite a character. His name is Leonardo. (We call him "Leo" for short.)
















Got his tail slammed in the window last year, had to get stitches. He was NOT liking that cone!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

PatrickWalts said:


> He's quite a character. His name is Leonardo. (We call him "Leo" for short.)


Ohhh one of our cats lays like that all the time. She likes to drape herself on the top of chairs with her legs all hanging down. It looks so ridiculous.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ohhh one of our cats lays like that all the time. She likes to drape herself on the top of chairs with her legs all hanging down. It looks so ridiculous.


Cats are funny to me for the same reason that British comedy is funny. They act so uptight and snooty, with these expressions on their faces like, "Well I _never_!" And then they go and do something really goofy that's the complete opposite of that.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ohhh one of our cats lays like that all the time. She likes to drape herself on the top of chairs with her legs all hanging down. It looks so ridiculous.


Should have named the puss Spiderman!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

That is a very pretty cat!


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

PatrickWalts said:


>


OMG -ADORABLE!!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

How adorable!
If that cat is in a Coach bag, you have a designer cat!


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

lisamaliga said:


> How adorable!
> If that cat is in a Coach bag, you have a designer cat!


Yeah, my wife collects Coach purses. And Gracie is a fancy cat.


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

Pugs rule!


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

I <3 this thread, so many cute pet pics in here! 

Wilbur:

















Mr. Ed:


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

What adorable pets you have!


----------



## bethtysall (Jun 14, 2011)

These are awesome!
It feels a bit like my house...my mum takes in a lot of rescued animals that need rehoming from the vets; we had a disabled rabbit for many years - was born with only front feet! He got about as best he could though. 
Im currently trying to figure out where we are going to keep the donkey my mum wants!
Thanks for posting, I love animals.
Beth


----------



## dihao (Oct 7, 2011)

PETS  A+++++


----------

